# Goat taste by different breeds



## Laud12345 (Jul 22, 2020)

Hey All,

Trying to understand the different taste of goat meat I've eaten. When I've had goat, some have had the gamey flavor and others have had a much milder taste. The best one I've had is from kid goat from the local ethnic market. It had no gamey flavor at all and was very tender. Anyone know the type of goat breed that this would be?

Regards,
Laud


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It wasn't a particular breed as much as age and how butchered. Also depends on how they are fed.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I agree. It isn’t the breed. There are a lot of different factors.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

I agree with @ksalvagno it depends on their feed, age and a lot of other factors.


----------

